# Groundhog Max ATV Plow?



## raedawg (Jun 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried this implement and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't own one myself, but several members say they do a good job for them.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have one....Love it!! It works just as good as advertised !!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine is probably 9 years old now and gets some work every year. No problems after I got the mounts on correctly.

Thinking about getting the new discs they sell now.


----------



## Kevinpmac (Jul 18, 2014)

Have used mine for two years behind my 700 Grizzly. Bought it after seeing how well it worked on a club member's food plots. I can attest it is a serious and durable piece of equipment. 
Tips: 
1) Carry a piece of 4x4 wide enough to drive up on with your back tires before setting the depth for less effort and better results.
2) Hose it off thoroughly and allow to dry before spraying down with WD40, etc to keep it in top shape. Doing this will insure years of trouble free use.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 18, 2014)

Guy in our club was burning up some neglected food plots with his
Narrow but speeding around on a atv is quick and fun


----------

